# Mass Highway guys



## black99 (Dec 19, 2008)

More of a curiosity post because based off numbers this seems wrong. I was told by several that an 04 f250 5.4L super cab, short box, 8 foot blade can't plow mass highway contracts. Never payed any attention to the fleets on the roads and I've heard it from so many people today that I figured I'd ask. All I can seem to find via their site is a statement that only 3/4 tons trucks will do for picks-ups. "Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (lbs) 8,800, curb weight (lbs) 5,601, gross trailer weight braked (lbs) 7,500 and max payload (lbs) 3,195." based off those numbers the truck mentioned above is beyond 3/4 ton capacity (3,195lbs). Am I missing something? So is what I hear complete rumor or am I and idiot for asking this question? P.S. from the threads I've browsed this is an awesome site and I'm glad I joined


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

3/4 ton is 1680lbs ? The truck mentioned 8800 gross 5601 gives a 1.43 ton payload 
How do you rate trucks in US ? as I would call the truck mentioned a 1 1/2 tonner


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Black,
I have also heard that only 1 tons an larger can plow, however I am almost positive my nighbor has a F250 and not an F350 either way its only a single wheel I also saw other 3/4 ton trucks plwoing yesterday. What i want to know is how to I get signed up ? 
Lou


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Tacr2man;683668 said:


> 3/4 ton is 1680lbs ? The truck mentioned 8800 gross 5601 gives a 1.43 ton payload
> How do you rate trucks in US ? as I would call the truck mentioned a 1 1/2 tonner


in the US market the ratings are much more generic these days. Most trucks for a given size are actually heavier duty.In general 1500 series half tons trucks will now haul more like 3/4 ton, 3/4 ton trucks more like 1 ton, and 1 ton series can haul up to 4 ton.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

justme-;684140 said:


> in the US market the ratings are much more generic these days. Most trucks for a given size are actually heavier duty.In general 1500 series half tons trucks will now haul more like 3/4 ton, 3/4 ton trucks more like 1 ton, and 1 ton series can haul up to 4 ton.


3/4 ( 2500) can haul more like 2 tons.... lol got the weight ticket to prove it


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

f350 single wheels get the same rate as a f250. even thought the 350 is higher, the state pays it as a 3/4 ton


----------



## black99 (Dec 19, 2008)

so what your saying is that it is in fact a myth/rumor that my f250 could not plow state? I know our 1/2 ton / 3/4 ton etc ratings are generic its just after hearing so many people say "oh i heard can't..." and "you know they won't hire..." all pertaining to f250's plowing mass highway contracts i wanted to ask on here since i dont kno any guys who do plow for them


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

I reviewed MassHighway requirements a few months ago and my F-250 fit the standards they were looking for. I thought our size truck would just be used for on/off ramps or other small stuff like that, but last night I saw two 3/4 tons leading a parade of four more ten-wheelers on 139 in Pembroke. I could get used to that kind of work... Slow and steady.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have plowed for the state as a sub in a tri axle for a few years. Never saw anything less than a 2 1/2 ton in the yard though. Might be different with smaller roads like 20 as opposed to the pike. Could also be a new policy this year not really sure. I do know one thing you have to wait a long time to get paid and you have all those expenses up front. Be better off plowing for the city or towns unless you have a substantial amount of money and credit to put up all the up front costs. Well this year I'm using my own truck and plow doing residential and small commercial accounts. I'll put up a post at the end of the season letting everyone know which is really best money and time wise.


----------



## black99 (Dec 19, 2008)

russ130;685383 said:


> I have plowed for the state as a sub in a tri axle for a few years. Never saw anything less than a 2 1/2 ton in the yard though. Might be different with smaller roads like 20 as opposed to the pike. Could also be a new policy this year not really sure. I do know one thing you have to wait a long time to get paid and you have all those expenses up front. Be better off plowing for the city or towns unless you have a substantial amount of money and credit to put up all the up front costs. Well this year I'm using my own truck and plow doing residential and small commercial accounts. I'll put up a post at the end of the season letting everyone know which is really best money and time wise.


 No faith in the new additions to the budget? Even with the 5million increase in budget i still foresee people waiting on checks that seem to never come. Town/City pay on time? No real experience Ive only subbed on small lots etc....


----------



## black99 (Dec 19, 2008)

OceanTrvlr;684964 said:


> I reviewed MassHighway requirements a few months ago and my F-250 fit the standards they were looking for. I thought our size truck would just be used for on/off ramps or other small stuff like that, but last night I saw two 3/4 tons leading a parade of four more ten-wheelers on 139 in Pembroke. I could get used to that kind of work... Slow and steady.


Well i mean ive seen f350s leading the parades but to date i still have never seen a 250 out there. They are essentially the same truck....both well over 3/4 ton with the f350 being higher obviously. Slow and steady seems like a cake walk but waiting for that check would kill most people.

Oh and by the way, city or towns or mass highway rates your blade length, do the wings count as overall length or just the moldboard itself


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Why the hell do these guys have to be ass to tail on the highway at 30 MPH and not let anyone by? I was right next to one for 5 mins and he wouldnt back off a little to let me pass through on the right. I had to make my own hole. Is it that hard to spread out a little and let traffic keep moving. There was like an inch that they were plowing. What asses...


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard how bad MassHighway is about paying in a reasonable timeframe.

The town I sub for only called me in for six hours this whole weekend so it looks like I'll be looking for somewhere else to sub. I just picked the wrong place to work for.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

mycirus;686050 said:


> Why the hell do these guys have to be ass to tail on the highway at 30 MPH and not let anyone by? I was right next to one for 5 mins and he wouldnt back off a little to let me pass through on the right. I had to make my own hole. Is it that hard to spread out a little and let traffic keep moving. There was like an inch that they were plowing. What asses...


Been there, done that, seen it a hundred times, never once seen someone driving a reasonable speed that wanted to pass us. Your haste is putting everyone you drive near in danger. From my observations most accidents happen in the first 2" of the storm, seems it takes us that long to remember how to drive in the snow. Remember 4wd only helps you to get going and keep going you still only stop as good as a 2wd. I'll let you in on a little secret too when you weave through a convoy like that and slide sideways because your tires and weight can't handle the windrow you put huge stress on the driver of the tandem or tri axle who now has to worry about wiping out not only you but other vehicles around them too. The highway ain't no parking lot or residential drive it is a totally different animal. Yeah 30 mph might seem slow to you but they where probably putting down salt too which you can't go much faster and still do an effective job.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

russ130;686138 said:


> Been there, done that, seen it a hundred times, never once seen someone driving a reasonable speed that wanted to pass us. Your haste is putting everyone you drive near in danger. From my observations most accidents happen in the first 2" of the storm, seems it takes us that long to remember how to drive in the snow. Remember 4wd only helps you to get going and keep going you still only stop as good as a 2wd. I'll let you in on a little secret too when you weave through a convoy like that and slide sideways because your tires and weight can't handle the windrow you put huge stress on the driver of the tandem or tri axle who now has to worry about wiping out not only you but other vehicles around them too. The highway ain't no parking lot or residential drive it is a totally different animal. Yeah 30 mph might seem slow to you but they where probably putting down salt too which you can't go much faster and still do an effective job.


Typical know it all municipal plow guy. Knows it all and everyone else is a moron....


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

JDiepstra;686195 said:


> Typical know it all municipal plow guy. Knows it all and everyone else is a moron....


I never said I know it all just let him know what its like on the other side. Also I'm not a municipal guy at all just an A**h*** with a class A that needs to work in the winter. When I did plow for the highway it was in someone else's truck and I got paid an hourly rate. I guess the only know it all here is you then:salute:


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have been told that as of this year, MassHighway will not be taking on any more single rear wheel pickups. They are only taking on one tons with dual rear wheels, and everything else must be bigger. No more pickups of any kind with single rear wheels. Currect contractors are grandfathered in and will be allowed to remain.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

JDiepstra;686195 said:


> Typical know it all municipal plow guy. Knows it all and everyone else is a moron....


Sorry buddy but I'm with Russ130. If anyone should know how dangerous it is to be near working snowplows, it should be the members of this site. When I'm behind the MassHighway guys, I just sit back and enjoy the ride and let them do their job.


----------



## black99 (Dec 19, 2008)

Theres absolutely NO REASON to cut off a convoy of plows....why rush to drive through deeper snow or unsalted/sanded black ice roads....and plus im pretty sure some A-hole in lets say a civic or small compact car (or any vehicle for that matter )who cuts through a convoy and hits that windrow is going to spin out of control and then potentially cause harm to the men doing their job and/or lets say a family in an SUV just trying to make it home from grandma's house. and this is comming from some one who sub drives parking lots.... just my 2 cents


----------



## black99 (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian469;686218 said:


> I have been told that as of this year, MassHighway will not be taking on any more single rear wheel pickups. They are only taking on one tons with dual rear wheels, and everything else must be bigger. No more pickups of any kind with single rear wheels. Currect contractors are grandfathered in and will be allowed to remain.


Taking any more single wheel trucks this season? or forever?


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

why just dualies?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Duallies can, and should, theoretically push a bigger blade, thus more work per truck.

They used to only hire f350's and they used to only to off ramps and smaller roads like US20, not leading 8 to 10 wheelers, but following a line of 2-4 to do quick cleanups and get what the big guys missed.

Had a good friend that used to do off ramps in his 350, and contemplated waiting on that check a couple times myself when the 3500 was on the road.


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

black99;686246 said:


> Taking any more single wheel trucks this season? or forever?


As far as I know, forever. If you've seen some of the convoys, you can see the state already has more than enough pickup trucks on its roster. They are looking for trucks that candle handle bigger blades and more weight.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Brian469;686554 said:


> As far as I know, forever. If you've seen some of the convoys, you can see the state already has more than enough pickup trucks on its roster. They are looking for trucks that candle handle bigger blades and more weight.


I wonder what the logic is on needing all bigger trucks ?I can understand some for ushing over the high banks and spreading salt but not all of them. I never see them plowing more then an inch or two and never more then half a blade width so what good is a 30,000 pound truck with a 10'-12' blade pushing an inch of snow 6' wide ? they cost a lot more but do they really think they get that much more production out of them ?


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

russ130;686138 said:


> The highway ain't no parking lot or residential drive it is a totally different animal. Yeah 30 mph might seem slow to you but they where probably putting down salt too which you can't go much faster and still do an effective job.


How is it that the minute you get into NY or CT the plows are doing the speed limit and going just as good of a job if not better?


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

rawdog;686610 said:


> How is it that the minute you get into NY or CT the plows are doing the speed limit and going just as good of a job if not better?


Don't know about NY but CT doesn't salt which is why as soon as you cross the border you go from pavement to snow. Maybe thay aren't doing such a good job after all hey. Also nobody plows at 65 that would be suicide.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

russ130;686623 said:


> Don't know about NY but CT doesn't salt which is why as soon as you cross the border you go from pavement to snow. Maybe thay aren't doing such a good job after all hey. Also nobody plows at 65 that would be suicide.


I was in stamford and it seemed like they were to me...

go out to central NY.. roch, syracuse, utica.... you wont find a plow going under 50 on the thruway unless its blinding.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

russ130;686623 said:


> Don't know about NY but CT doesn't salt which is why as soon as you cross the border you go from pavement to snow. Maybe thay aren't doing such a good job after all hey. Also nobody plows at 65 that would be suicide.


CT uses liquid to pre-treat and they also use pretreated salt.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

MAR4CARS;686677 said:


> CT uses liquid to pre-treat and they also use pretreated salt.


thought so


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

on 121 in wrentham yesterday and 140 they had 250 and 350s only then the big trucks would come and sand/salt behind them
so they do use the 250's 350's for smaller secondary "highways" and ive seen them somtimes on main highways in the bd lane


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

double post


----------



## hangnail (Dec 20, 2007)

justme-;686450 said:


> Duallies can, and should, theoretically push a bigger blade, thus more work per truck.
> 
> They used to only hire f350's and they used to only to off ramps and smaller roads like US20, not leading 8 to 10 wheelers, but following a line of 2-4 to do quick cleanups and get what the big guys missed.
> 
> Had a good friend that used to do off ramps in his 350, and contemplated waiting on that check a couple times myself when the 3500 was on the road.


they wont pay you for a bigger than 8' plow on a 1 ton, so it isnt worth the stress on the truck for a bigger plow since you arent getting payed for it.

I don't see them getting away from single axle trucks anytime soon, they are needed all over the place.

I do a decent section of highway with 4 exits, we do north and southbound ramps, with 4 trucks, 1 chevy 1 ton dually 4x4, 1 1 ton 2wd chevy dually, 1 f250 PSD 4x4, and my f350 PSD 4x4


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

rawdog;686674 said:


> I was in stamford and it seemed like they were to me...
> 
> go out to central NY.. roch, syracuse, utica.... you wont find a plow going under 50 on the thruway unless its blinding.


Dude think about that for a minute. Stamford is how many miles south of MA and how close to the sound? You are comparing apples to oranges here. I used to plow right up to the border of CT and as soon as we lifted our blades there was snow on the road even at the end of a storm. Our roads shortly after the storm was over would be wet pavement and theirs would be brown snow. I haven't done it in 2 years so things might have changed but I doubt it. And YES you can plow at 50 or even a little higher but not 65 unless you're a cowboy. And so you know we were told to go no faster than 35 when putting down salt. Our supervisor was a dick and would even time us if he thought we were doing it too fast or too slow. If it was too slow he suspected we where stealing the salt in our trucks and dumping it somewhere. Of course we could plow a lot faster and even have the spreader running but seriously how good of a job would we really be doing. The plowing would be fine but the spread would be ****. Its funny to have people tell you how to do your job that have no fricken clue.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

russ130;686976 said:


> Dude think about that for a minute. Stamford is how many miles south of MA and how close to the sound? You are comparing apples to oranges here. I used to plow right up to the border of CT and as soon as we lifted our blades there was snow on the road even at the end of a storm. Our roads shortly after the storm was over would be wet pavement and theirs would be brown snow. I haven't done it in 2 years so things might have changed but I doubt it. And YES you can plow at 50 or even a little higher but not 65 unless you're a cowboy. And so you know we were told to go no faster than 35 when putting down salt. Our supervisor was a dick and would even time us if he thought we were doing it too fast or too slow. If it was too slow he suspected we where stealing the salt in our trucks and dumping it somewhere. Of course we could plow a lot faster and even have the spreader running but seriously how good of a job would we really be doing. The plowing would be fine but the spread would be ****. Its funny to have people tell you how to do your job that have no fricken clue.


Dude...you said CT doesn't use salt I cited an area in CT that does to refute and disprove your statement because you are wrong and apparently im not the only one who knows that CT treats their roads.

Im not telling anyone how to do their jobs, Im making OBSERVATIONS.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

OceanTrvlr;686057 said:


> Yeah, I've heard how bad MassHighway is about paying in a reasonable timeframe.
> 
> The town I sub for only called me in for six hours this whole weekend so it looks like I'll be looking for somewhere else to sub. I just picked the wrong place to work for.


Try Hingham. I think they are looking. They called me at 8pm Friday night to come in and plow and I didn't even sign up with them this year. They were so desperate that they were calling people from last years list. That means half the guys plowing Hingham for that storm didn't even have to show insurance. They pay $80 per hour for a one ton not sure about 3/4 tons.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

rawdog;686674 said:


> I was in stamford and it seemed like they were to me...
> 
> go out to central NY.. roch, syracuse, utica.... you wont find a plow going under 50 on the thruway unless its blinding.


Where in this statement you made, do you mention salt? I can't read your mind, to me this whole statement was about plowing speed. Maybe the first part was about salt I don't know. You are right I do recall seeing them pre treat roads. But I can definitely tell you before I was doing any plowing I drove 500mi a day throughout CT even in the snow and it was always a pleasure to cross the MA line and finally see pavement. I had stops in stamford, norwalk, ridgefield, danbury, wallingford, windsor locks, east hartford, hartford, vernon, south windsor, gloustonbury, colchester, rocky hill, wethersfield, portland, avon and enfield so I guess that is pretty much most of the state.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

For the record I know we got off topic and I apologize for that. We had one pickup in our fleet and I don't think he ever dropped his blade. He was the gopher for parts or to fix little things like blown hydraulic lines. Always thought of it more as a support vehicle. Again I apologize for getting off topic.


----------



## black99 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have seen plenty of pickups leading dumps with the sanders. All on the smaller side routes but i definetly dont think mass highway will take the ax to the smaller trucks. They definetly need them at least over here where i am for all the small two lane highways/routes


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

russ130;687921 said:


> Where in this statement you made, do you mention salt? I can't read your mind, to me this whole statement was about plowing speed. Maybe the first part was about salt I don't know. You are right I do recall seeing them pre treat roads. But I can definitely tell you before I was doing any plowing I drove 500mi a day throughout CT even in the snow and it was always a pleasure to cross the MA line and finally see pavement. I had stops in stamford, norwalk, ridgefield, danbury, wallingford, windsor locks, east hartford, hartford, vernon, south windsor, gloustonbury, colchester, rocky hill, wethersfield, portland, avon and enfield so I guess that is pretty much most of the state.


You claimed they didnt salt.. i said they did. i made two statements..try to keep up.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

rawdog;691919 said:


> You claimed they didnt salt.. i said they did. i made two statements..try to keep up.


What is wrong with you? I already admitted I was wrong so is that not good enough for you? Nobody has responded to this post for 3 days for good reason cause its over. You need therapy and you need it bad. I already said this was the wrong place to post this stuff since its off topic. It's quite obvious who the one that needs to try and keep up is. So I'll say it one more time for those of you who either can't read or are unable to keep up. I WAS WRONG ABOUT CT SALTING ITS ROADS

NOW ARE YOU HAPPY?

Of course you were wrong about a few things yourself but I won't hold my breath waiting for you to admit it. One thing about know it alls they never admit to being wrong, ever! So with that I hope you have the intelligence and common decency to leave this topic alone forever.


----------



## tedmed (Dec 31, 2008)

*Im with Russ*

Some people you just cant reach bro, no matter how much you try!

Who cares about CT anyway? Mass Rules!


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

BigLou80;686609 said:


> I wonder what the logic is on needing all bigger trucks ?I can understand some for ushing over the high banks and spreading salt but not all of them. I never see them plowing more then an inch or two and never more then half a blade width so what good is a 30,000 pound truck with a 10'-12' blade pushing an inch of snow 6' wide ? they cost a lot more but do they really think they get that much more production out of them ?


im guessing you never look at a 11ft baker plow or any plow that size. it really isnt how much the are pushing its how well they are scrapeing


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

bad93blaster;698020 said:


> im guessing you never look at a 11ft baker plow or any plow that size. it really isnt how much the are pushing its how well they are scrapeing


I dont know about the roads out there but around here the big blades do a terrible job of scraping.
The blades are to wide and the road bed to un even they just catch the highs and leave an inch of snow in some places

besides with the amount of salt they apply scarping is not really necessary any how


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

i know with the roads i do on the town i have a 6 &10 wheeler come through every couple of hours to scape because my 2 trucks (8',9' fishers) wont scrape as good as theres


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

russ130;691989 said:


> What is wrong with you? I already admitted I was wrong so is that not good enough for you? Nobody has responded to this post for 3 days for good reason cause its over. You need therapy and you need it bad. I already said this was the wrong place to post this stuff since its off topic. It's quite obvious who the one that needs to try and keep up is. So I'll say it one more time for those of you who either can't read or are unable to keep up. I WAS WRONG ABOUT CT SALTING ITS ROADS
> 
> NOW ARE YOU HAPPY?
> 
> Of course you were wrong about a few things yourself but I won't hold my breath waiting for you to admit it. One thing about know it alls they never admit to being wrong, ever! So with that I hope you have the intelligence and common decency to leave this topic alone forever.


you're the one getting all bent out of shape...and sorry i missed a post in between. and yes i was wrong about the speed but i was exaggerating to some extent.

happy?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey are u guys that plow for the state getting paid ? or is it like last yr


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'm curious if all the fighting by the MSICA last year actually got things straightened out with the State.


----------

